# UP Challenger 3985



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Taken from UP Steam Club news...

*The Challenger No. 3985 Will Remain Officially Retired*

Since work was completed on No. 4014 people have asked about the fate of The Challenger No. 3985.

The short answer: There are no plans to restore No. 3985. Many years of hard operation have resulted in the locomotive requiring a complete frame-up restoration similar to what was needed to make No. 4014 operational. Historically, Union Pacific's steam program has had two steam locomotives on its roster, and that count will remain the same moving forward.

No. 3985 last operated in "regular" train service in 1957. It was retired in 1962 and stored in the roundhouse in Cheyenne, Wyoming, until 1975 when it was placed on display near the Cheyenne depot. A group of Union Pacific employees volunteered their services to restore the locomotive to running condition in 1981. 

Where No. 3985 will ultimately reside is still in question, but it's safe to say the locomotive will remain officially retired from service.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Sad news. I have seen 3985 running a few times. Large engine.
I guess with 4014 running it makes sense. Similar locos.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I wish UP would sell it to some other road that had capability to rebuild her. But no other road that I know of has a steam program. At least UP doesn't seem to have plans to scrap her.


----------

